# Lens recommendation



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, I did post this on another forum too, but I wanted y'all to chime in too, since I know you guys have an opinion about everything. :winkgrin:

I'm a train nut. A really big one, I own my own small scale coal fired steam locomotive (I inherited it from my grandfather, from whom I learned to be a train nut from.). Next month on the 11th is National Train day. I plan on going to the Arizona Railway Museum, and while there take lots of photos. I have my Panasonic GF5, with the 14-42mm kit lens, but I want to get a new lens that's wider. I'm not rich, so that leaves me with 2 choices, one of the mFT 7.5mm fisheye lenses, or the Olympus 12-50mm lens for mFT. But I'm not sure which would be better for photographing the tight interiors of railcars, and also getting good exterior shots. There is a decent amount of room between the display tracks, but there may be a number of people there and I won't be able to stand back. I eventually want to get both lenses, but can only afford one now. Plus I have a family reunion this summer, so the more I can get out of the lens, the better I can justify it to my wife.

I've always liked the fisheye look, as well as super wide shots (corrected from fisheye). But the 12-50mm has a nice draw because of the "macro" option. It'd make a good replacement of my Vivatar 28-80mm with macro that was "glued" to my AE-1 from my film days. Plus the Oly lens would allow me to not have to take my Pany 14-42mm kit lens. So what does everyone recommend? Here are the other lenses I have. I can use my Canon glass on my GF5. As a note, lenses have a 2x crop factor, so a 50mm lens on the mFT camera will be the same as a 100mm lens on a 35mm film camera.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I'm not familiar with any of those specific lenses (Though I do like Olympus glass), I'd tend to opt for the 12-50mm one.

You can get a good wide-angle at 1 end and a longer reach for when you see that sudden shot (i.e. between the crowds, or sunlight catching a certain hunk of polished metal, when you won't have time to change lenses) - The fish-eye, though giving a good effect, can be limiting after a while.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This chart has a good overview of the micro four thirds lenses - it doesn't cover every lens available and manufacturers are tripping over themselves at the moment with new releases.

The 12-50mm will give you a reasonable field of view at it's shortest end (24mm equivalent) and allow longer reach as well as macro (as both you and WereBo have noted) - of the 2 you have listed it would be my preference.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd go with the 7.5mm. I have the Bower 85mm F1.4 and find it a very well made bit of glass so I imagine their other lens are fine too. Plus it gives you a perspective you don't currently have. Yes, the Oly is probably better than the kit lens but unless that one is really poor you'll get decent shots with it - especially in a crowded area where you won't have tome to set up a shot. Replace it later when you can afford it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I know that chart well Zulu. I keep looking at it and drooling on my keyboard. I do wish they kept it up to date.

And why does no one vote?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I spent so much time explaining my vote that I forgot to vote...:facepalm:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll go with the majority of comments so far, the 12-50mm, mainly because I think you'll get more use out of it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

yustr said:


> I spent so much time explaining my vote that I forgot to vote...:facepalm:


Ditto







- Now corrected.... :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it looks like to unforeseen expenditures, I've got to use what I have and not get a new lens. Life can be such a pain sometimes. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I know that feeling well, having saved up to finally 'upgrade' my Fuji S2500HD to a new S8200, the car's exhaust-system decided to blow at all seams possible, including the catalytic-converter :sigh:

I hope it comes together for you soon sinclair, before something else decides it has a higher priority :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

not having the money can sometimes be a blessing in disguise - I think sometimes we rely on/expect too much from having the "latest & greatest" gear.. though I have been craving some faster glass myself lately - only have one lens @ f2.8 (the "nifty fifty") would loooooove to own one of these: EF 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM  plus a 2x converter to get the 400mm for surfing/wildlife shots :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The camera I'm after isn't really amongst the latest & greatest, it's the latest model at the same(ish) price as my old one. The S2500HD never really recovered from getting soaked last year, when caught out in a torrential downpour - The 'Zoom-lever' tends to jam on, despite gentle blasts with electrical switch-cleaner spray and even gently easing/dabbing WD40 into it, it would cost almost as much to repair as to replace :sigh:


----------

